# Angelfish with Electric Blue Acara?



## Dego510

Will angelfish be fine with electric blue acaras? I understand that both can get hostile while breeding,but will the acaras leave the angelfish alone at other times?


----------



## Stepnik

I have a few questions first, how big is the tank? Also, how many of each fish? 
Do you plan on breeding, because you may want to designate a tank for breeding only.


----------



## Dego510

The tank is a 125G with 5 adult Geo Red Head Tapajos, 5 Electric Blue Acara, 8 Roseline Sharks, and 4 Koi Angelfish. I just plan on breeding the Geos. If the Angels breed, that's fine. I can separate the eggs to another tank since they wouldn't make it in this tank.


----------



## Stepnik

Apparently my response didnt go through..

Yes, you should be fine, I would wait until the EBA's are a little larger than the angels. 
My EBA is actually rather docile, granted he isnt the biggest fish in the tank, but I have never seen him get into a fight.

As you mentioned, if and when breeding occurs, separating the eggs or eggs and female will be beneficial.

Obligatory - "make sure you have enough hiding places"


----------



## meghanbridget33

Hey I have three boisterous angels with two electric blue acaras, and they all keep too themselves. Meaning that the acaras chase eachother and the angels are doing there thing in their territory.


----------

